# Sonic Generations Collectors Edition Europe and Australia only



## Entei Slider (Sep 9, 2011)

> Wednesday Sep 07, 2011
> Celebrate Sonic?s 20th Anniversary with the Sonic Generations Collector?s Edition
> Celebrations continue in Europe for Sonic the Hedgehog?s 20th anniversary with an impressive collector?s edition for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation3 versions of the upcoming Sonic Generations game.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sega.com/2011/09/07/ce...th-the-sonic-generations-collector’s-edition/
...Why Sega.

Also there might already be a thread like this, I couldn't find the sonic generations thread and I didn't see a thread mentioning this. Sorry if I'm late...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> http://blogs.sega.com/2011/09/07/ce...th-the-sonic-generations-collector’s-edition/
> ...Why Sega.
> 
> Also there might already be a thread like this, I couldn't find the sonic generations thread and I didn't see a thread mentioning this. Sorry if I'm late...


I'm guessing this is totally different to the Special Edition that I have preordered at GAME.co.uk... 

EDIT: Here is a closer picture of the Sonic Generations Collector's Edition for the PlayStation 3.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 10, 2011)

I hope the PS3 isn't region locked...


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2011)

Too bad I don't own a PS3 or Xbox, oh well.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 11, 2011)

I really like how SEGA have confirmed a really nice Sonic Generations Collector's Edition such as this one. 
It is something that will make a Sonic the Hedgehog fan very happy. 


Spoiler



I have already preordered this from Amazon UK last night, but in order to do it, I had to cancel my preorder for the Official Game Guide from Zavvi.com and cancel one of my two preorders for the Sonic Generations Special Edition on GAME.co.uk.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 11, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> I hope the PS3 isn't region locked...


It's not. :> Though the Voucher might be locked to the PAL store... Not sure. Gray area probably. 

I guess Sega just doesn't want my money, I'd actually pay for something nice like that.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 12, 2011)

Preordering this for my friend as a christmas present, she's a huge fan of sonic and still plays the games on the dreamcast! Luckily she's getting a PS3 for christmas.


----------



## SodaDog (Sep 12, 2011)

At least there's somethin' good to come in britain, I'm excited!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends on the price, too.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Depends on the price, too.


The price on Amazon UK is ?85.52 at the moment.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 13, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> The price on Amazon UK is ?85.52 at the moment.



Ah, maybe I'll get something else for my friend, that is way too much for me. (Not a cheapskate, I'm just not the wealthiest person around)


----------

